# Poll:What will happen with the D3.5 motors



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Just for fun! What do you think ROAR will do with the D3.5 motors?


----------



## johnt (Jul 19, 2005)

jflack said:


> Just for fun! What do you think ROAR will do with the D3.5 motors?


Kind Of A Stupid Poll Since The Only Issue Was With The 17.5


----------



## ta_man (Apr 10, 2005)

johnt said:


> Kind Of A Stupid Poll Since The Only Issue Was With The 17.5


Actually not. The 10.5 also uses the same oversize wire (for two of the four strands) that is used in the 17.5.


----------



## johnt (Jul 19, 2005)

I Thought It Was Only 17.5 I Guess I'm The Dummy!!!


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

10.5, 13.5 and 17.5 D3.5 Trinity Epic motors removed from the ROAR approval list.


----------



## jflack (Apr 27, 2002)

Closed Motors are Illegal for ROAR use and will be Illegal in TOUR 1 May 2014. Thank You for Playing.


----------

